# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Moving to Prague, Bring Pets?

## velshin

Anyone know where I could find more information about moving to Prague from outside the EU / UK? I'm wondering if it's possible to bring a cat into the Czech Republic without a lengthy, uncomfortable animal quantine.

cheers
-Velshin

----------


## Anglos

No, sorry, it is not possible, the quarrantine is necessary.

----------


## BadooTroll

LOL. I would just leave it with a friend.

----------

